

Ask HN: Do any DE Corps have 'Registered Agents'?  - jstreebin

This feels like a total shakedown. A private co emailed us about being our Registered Agent since we don't have a DE address.
======
jeffmould
IANAL, but I believe according to DE law if you have a DE corporation, your
registered agent must be in DE. For more on the law you can see:

<http://delcode.delaware.gov/title8/c001/sc03/index.shtml>

With that said, the state does provide a list of registered agents within DE.
Although the list is not regulated by the state.

<http://corp.delaware.gov/agents/agts.shtml>

~~~
jstreebin
Thanks, which one do you use?

